# Enhanced email calendar not syncing



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know what happened but it was syncing. I un-installed the app b/c the color on the calendar wouldn't update. Since then it will not sync. I have restored to factory settings and it still won't sync. I tried other calendar apps and widgets and it won't work for those either. Any ideas?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

Never mind I'm quit the application and reinstalled and it is now working. Not sure why it work this time.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

